# Trooper Timothy O'Neill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Timothy O'Neill*
Michigan State Police, Michigan

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 20, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 28

*Tour:* 3 years, 8 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle crash

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Timothy O'Neill was killed in a motorcycle crash, in Plainfield Township, at approximately 7:45 am.

He was riding his department motorcycle when he was involved in the crash near the intersection of Wolverine Boulevard NE and Belding Road NE.

Trooper O'Neill had served with the Michigan State Police for three years. He is survived by his mother, father, brother, sister and fiancee.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Kriste Kibbey Etue
Michigan State Police
333 S Grand Avenue
PO Box 30634
Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: (517) 332-2521

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Man that sucks !
He looks so young.
R.I.P. Trooper


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

RIP Brother


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RIP, Kid, you never even got your feet truly wet. God Bless you and all you leave behind.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

